# 5.1 / 4.1 soundsystem



## lucki (22. November 2002)

ich hab mir gerade einen computer mit "creative labs SB live 5.1" gekauft und hab jetzt ein angebot für ein sehr günstiges 4.1 boxensystem gefunden. 
macht das sinn oder sollt ich mich besser um ein 5.1 system umschauen.
thanX lucki


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (22. November 2002)

Alsi hat gerade 5.1 Systeme für schlappe 40 Euro mit 400W PMPO im Angebot. Wenn du noch welche kriegst, hast du Glück gehabt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. November 2002)

Kommt immer ganz darauf an, was du für Ansprüche hast - in Sachen Sound wäre ich mit einem Surroundsystem unter 1000€ in keinster Weise zufrieden. Es ist auch in dieser Preisklasse völlig egal ob analog (DolbySurround) oder Digital (DolbyDigital).
Die Unterschiede hört man erst ab ca 2500€ - meine Erfahrung.


----------



## lucki (22. November 2002)

danke, möchete aber eigentlich nicht viel mehr als 100€ ausgeben


----------



## Avariel (25. November 2002)

Die Lautsprecher kannst du knicken, Donnerstag standen sie im Prospekt, Freitag mittag war ich beim Aldi, in der wagen Hoffnung vielleicht noch einen zu ergattern. Fehlanzeige - die PC´s waren noch rumgestanden, von den Boxen war keine Spur, nicht mal ein leerer Platz auf irgendner Palette.


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Kommt immer ganz darauf an, was du für Ansprüche hast - in Sachen Sound wäre ich mit einem Surroundsystem unter 1000€ in keinster Weise zufrieden. Es ist auch in dieser Preisklasse völlig egal ob analog (DolbySurround) oder Digital (DolbyDigital).
> Die Unterschiede hört man erst ab ca 2500€ - meine Erfahrung. *



also ich hab mir vor kurzem ein komplettsystem von jamaha (receiver rx430 und boxenset) für 600 euronen zugelegt, und ich muss sagen, der sound is sooooooooooooooo fett... nurnoch geil :]

besser als kino 


von wegen unter 1000 € geht nix... unter 1000 DM vielleicht ja


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Naja, ich sage ja: Jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Sonst hätten ja auch nicht Anlagen in Preisregionen von Häusern ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

> kauf dir nen 5.1 system...is einfach geiler



In wiefern?


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Naja, ich sage ja: Jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Sonst hätten ja auch nicht Anlagen in Preisregionen von Häusern ihre Berechtigung. *



sicher !

aber nicht für ein 20-30 m² zimmer 

die teuren geräte verfügen ja meist über fast die selbe leistung(bei großen Preissprüngen natürlich auch mehr leistung), das einzige sind anschlüsse und soundprogramme, die ihren aufpreis rechtfertigen !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

> das einzige sind anschlüsse und soundprogramme, die ihren aufpreis rechtfertigen


Was verstehst du unter "Soundprogrammen"?

Was sich ändert?

Nichts weiter als die allgemeine Qualität aller Komponenten - und das geht hoch bis in Preislagen von einem normalen Haus - auch im heimischen Wohnzimmer mit 70qm.


----------



## eViLaSh (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Was verstehst du unter "Soundprogrammen"?
> 
> Was sich ändert?
> ...




schon klar, das es endlos teure boxen gibt, aber ich rede eigentlich von den verstärkern/receivern.

unter soundprogramme versteht man zB dolbydigital, dts, prologic I & II usw. (von denen man den großteil nie brauchen wird...)

zB die THX zertifizeireung kostet ne menge geld, und im endefekt bringt sie nichts (also für den heimgebrauch)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. November 2002)

Achso meinst du das...[Soundprogramme]

Ich habe gerade wieder die "AudioPhile" gelesen mit mindestens 5 Verstärkertests von Stückpreis 10.000€ - auch da ändert sich gewaltig was zu "Mediamarktverstärkern".




> zB die THX zertifizeireung kostet ne menge geld, und im endefekt bringt sie nichts (also für den heimgebrauch)


Kommt wohl wieder ganz auf die Ansprüche an


----------



## eViLaSh (27. November 2002)

ich glaub kaum, das ein normalbürger einen 10000 € verstärker daheim stehen hat...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. November 2002)

Na klar, mein Vater ist so einer...


----------



## Kaprolactam (27. November 2002)

Abgesehen davon kann man die PMPO-Angaben in den Kamin räuchern. Aber sowas von. PMPO ist völlig weltfremd. Wird gewöhnlich mit einem Ultraschallsignal gemessen, Klirrfaktor wird nicht berücksichtig, Clipping ist erwünscht, das ganze noch an einer Anschlussimpedanz gegen 0. Das wird solange gedreht, bis die Endstufe abraucht... der letzte Wert auf dem Messgerät zählt.
Die 'echte' Wattzahl liegt meist bei ungefähr einem Zwanzigstel dieser Wunderland-PMPO-Angaben, denn das einzige was zählt ist die Sinusleistung nach DIN. Weil die wird unter realistischen Bedingungen über eine Zeitspanne von mindestens 10 Minuten erzielt.

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. November 2002)

Kapro liegt da wie immer total richtig.

Wenn da in einem Ottoprospekt eine Kompaktanlage abgebildet ist, oder in einem Auto und jemand sagt: "Woarr ey, 1000 Watt Superpoweranlage mit Superboost ..."
Dann kann man nur müde lächeln.

Die Lautsprecher, die man in einer Kompaktanlage hat, verbrauche vielleicht normal 5 Watt! Der Rest, die PMPO-Angabe hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

HighEnd-Röhrenverstärker - also die richtig teuren Dinger, haben häufig nur 25 Watt Dauerlast ohne Klirren, über einen längeren Zeitraum und vor allem stabil.

Ich habe einfach mal eine der besten HomeCinema-Endstufen rausgesucht:


"Die technischen Daten des A 1530 R 
Stereobetrieb

Nennleistung an 8 Ohm
 170 Watt

beide Kanäle gleichzeitig an 4 Ohm
 280 Watt

Impulsleistung an 8 Ohm
 185 Watt

an 4 Ohm
 340 Watt

Mono-Brückenbetrieb

Nennleistung an 8 Ohm
 500 Watt

an 4 Ohm
 600 Watt

Impulsleistung an 8 Ohm
 700 Watt

an 4 Ohm
 900 Watt

Leistungsbandbreite
 1 Hz – 300 kHz

Frequenzgang + 0 – 3 dB
 0,5 Hz – 350 kHz

Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit Stereo
 60 V/us

Mono
 120 V/us

Dämpfungsfaktor
 > 500

Geräuschspannungsabstand
 > 144 dB

Klirrfaktor
 < 0,001 %

Eingänge
 XLR, Cinch

Siebung
 120000 uF

Netzanschluss 110 V oder 220 / 240 V, 50 Hz
 650 VA

Abmessungen
 15 x 44 x 39 cm

Gewicht
 17,5 kg

"



Das ist der Stereoteil, für die Rearkanäle kommt nach eine Endstufe dazu.
Mit diesem Gerät, obwohl "nur" z.T. 200Watt, lässt du mit geeigeten Boxen in einem 80qm Raum die Fenster rausspringen.
Die Wattleistung ist also völlig irrelevant...jedenfalls die Herstellerangaben.

Lärm kann man immer machen - frage nur, in welcher Qualität.


----------



## goela (28. November 2002)

> Naja, ich sage ja: Jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Sonst hätten ja auch nicht Anlagen in Preisregionen von Häusern ihre Berechtigung.


Vollkommen richtig. Billig Lautsprecher klingen auch billig! Dies merkt man aber erst dann, wenn man mal andere Lautsprecher gehört hat.
Ich habe mir eine Homecinema mittlerer Preisklasse zugelegt. Anfangs einen günstigen Centerlautsprecher. Der Klang aber sehr blechern. Jetzt habe ich einen teureren und der Klang ist deutlich besser.

Am PC denke ich aber, dass es nicht so eine grosse Rolle spielt!

Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, ob sich ein 5.1-Set am Computer lohnt. Ich glaube die wenigsten Spiele unterstützen 5.1.
Dolby Prologic kann man kicken. Wenn man richtiges Dolby Surround geniessen will, dann braucht man Dolby Digital!
Dann rumpelt es auch so richtig!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Die wenigststen Games unterstützen DolbySurround oder digital.
Das ist alles nur EAX-Mist und so'n Zeug.


----------



## eViLaSh (28. November 2002)

boa das hät ich ja nie erwartet, das nur die sinus watt anzahl zählt...

naja, und wenn dein vater 10000 € für nen verstärker ausgibt, dann habt ihr wohl ein bisschen zu viel geld über 

ok, wenn ich soviel geld hätte um mir zusätzlich son ding zu kaufen würd ichs wohl auch machen...mir reicht aber meine anlage völlig aus, und die war auch nicht billig.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. November 2002)

Naja, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.

Manche Leute geben lieber alles Geld in ein Auto aus oder andere Dinge...

Du kannst dir ja rein aus Spaß mal eine Audiophile kaufen.


----------



## eViLaSh (28. November 2002)

was fährt dann dein vater für ein auto ?

nen trabbi ? 


nun ich werd sie mir mal ansehen !


ich vergleich den sound eigentlich immer mit dem vom kino !


----------

